# Body Armour for women



## trumpetfiesta (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi, just wondering if anyone knows which, if any, body armour provides the best fit for a woman? I'm talking about upper body, chest back shoulders...
Any ideas?


----------



## IAMTBER (Sep 29, 2006)

Would depend on how much woman you are trying to protect. Most of the girl DHers are wearing Dainese with the soft chest(conforms a bit better then the hard plastic)


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

trumpetfiesta said:


> Hi, just wondering if anyone knows which, if any, body armour provides the best fit for a woman? I'm talking about upper body, chest back shoulders...
> Any ideas?


This is women's specific armor displayed last week at interbike. It's by rockgardn.


























The elbow guards come as a detachable set with the torso armor. The armor is designed to kind of flatten the bosom, rather than molded viking cups. Also the netting like material is designed ot minimize riding up under the ribs, which is what they say some women have problems with. I have really no knowledge of armor, but this is the first time I have seen any women's specific design. Yay!


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

I wear the Dainese with the hard chest protector. No, it doesn't fit comfortably with boobs, but I think it's important to have a chest plate, so I just deal with it. I've tried a few, and none are much better than any other as far as that goes, so I went with the one with the otherwise most comfortable fit and shoulder protection, etc.


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

Hmmm...maybe Madonna had the answer all along..just switch the gold lame for hard plastic.


----------



## scubaklook (Apr 20, 2005)

Dainese fit me best too. Not real comfy but better than the others I tried. I would love to see some armor with viking boob cups come out. Or at least something where the chest plate had a little bit of a curve to it.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Impy said:


> The elbow guards come as a detachable set with the torso armor. The armor is designed to kind of flatten the bosom, rather than molded viking cups. Also the netting like material is designed ot minimize riding up under the ribs, which is what they say some women have problems with. I have really no knowledge of armor, but this is the first time I have seen any women's specific design. Yay!


I'm really confused. Every kind of armor I've ever tried flattens the bosom. That's the problem with it. Why is this new?? Just because it's pink and flattens your boobs? What would be different and women's specific would be something designed to accomdate, not squash.


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*Armour*

Even Batman's armour has room for "boobs". You think someone could figure this out!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

*Rock Gardn*

I wear the rock gardn flak jacket and protection wise it is excellent. but in only comes in a small/medium size which works good for the chest but not so great for the shoulders. It is available in a junior size but it does not have the scapular prtoection and it would depend on your build. I also wear a special moisture wicking shirt underneath that protects your ribs, sternum (where the zipper is), scapula, and collar bones from impacts. This shirt helps fill out the shoulder region and makes the armor fit better. McDavid makes it. Good luck! Here is a pic of the armor on and the shirt underneath.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

connie said:


> I'm really confused. Every kind of armor I've ever tried flattens the bosom. That's the problem with it. Why is this new?? Just because it's pink and flattens your boobs? What would be different and women's specific would be something designed to accomdate, not squash.


Supposedly it doesn't ride up as much as men's armor according to the rep. I really can't say I understood everything they said, nor could I ask intelligent questions as I am not an armor wearer. I'm glad it was pink though, otherwise I'd have walked right by it at the show.

Maybe their web site has more info.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Impy said:


> Supposedly it doesn't ride up as much as men's armor according to the rep. I really can't say I understood everything they said, nor could I ask intelligent questions as I am not an armor wearer. I'm glad it was pink though, otherwise I'd have walked right by it at the show.
> 
> Maybe their web site has more info.


I emailed Rockgardn, and they said:

"After doing a bunch of research and fitment on women, it became very clear that trying to "curve" for boobs doesn't work well. What would be great fitment for one woman would be terrible for another, as breast size, shape and position relative to the sternum all come into play. Acerbis tried this on a MX chest protector, and had that result. Also, a curve also presents the potential problem of creating a stress riser. Say for example that woman's boobs are low relative to the curve: that would rock the top edge of the chest plates backwards, and cause uneven pressure when impacted.

The solutions seems to be a smaller chest plate that rises evenly off the chest, and a redefined set of parameters for the underlying cut of the jacket and pad position. For example, the Lady FJ bottom hem is cut on the bias, being longer in front than in the back. This allows women of various chest sizes to not have the bottom of the hem rise underneath the kidney belt. The radius of the plastic is smaller in certain areas as well. The kidney belt is more narrow than the men's. Sleeve length and circumference is different, back length/width is different... just a whole bunch of stuff that makes it more comfortable for women.

They come in two sizes, Small and Medium, the difference being that the Medium has a larger circumference chest and slightly wider shoulders. The MSRP will be $139 and they'll be available in about 3 weeks!"

I know it can't be an easy task with so many shapes and sizes to deal with. I guess I'll have to try one on and see. What annoys me most with armor fit is that the belt creates this funky angle with the plate meaning the top of it sticks out about 8" away from my collarbone once it shifts around (on my old Azonic - the new Dainese is much better). I think the longer front will help to some extent in keeping it in place, but the funky angle thing seems like it will be the same. Like I said, I'll just have to try one on...


----------



## Cat Daddy (Nov 3, 2004)

*Lady FJ fitment stuff!*



connie said:


> I emailed Rockgardn, and they said:
> 
> "After doing a bunch of research and fitment on women, it became very clear that trying to "curve" for boobs doesn't work well. What would be great fitment for one woman would be terrible for another, as breast size, shape and position relative to the sternum all come into play. Acerbis tried this on a MX chest protector, and had that result. Also, a curve also presents the potential problem of creating a stress riser. Say for example that woman's boobs are low relative to the curve: that would rock the top edge of the chest plates backwards, and cause uneven pressure when impacted.
> 
> ...


Connie-

That problem you describe is typical of chest plates that are too large for a woman: the kidney belt often covers the lower part of the chest plates, anchoring the lower ends down, rocking the tops out, and more or less turning the boobs into a fulcrum. The chest plates on the Lady FJ are shorter to avoid this, and the neckline is also scooped to help avoid any "plateau" effect.

They're also coming in sooner than expected, in about 2 weeks! :thumbsup:

-Mark


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Cat Daddy said:


> Connie-
> 
> That problem you describe is typical of chest plates that are too large for a woman: the kidney belt often covers the lower part of the chest plates, anchoring the lower ends down, rocking the tops out, and more or less turning the boobs into a fulcrum. The chest plates on the Lady FJ are shorter to avoid this, and the neckline is also scooped to help avoid any "plateau" effect.
> 
> ...


With my old Azonic Z-5 protector, I rarely even ended up wearing the kidney belt - the velcro wouldn't stay closed no matter how loose I made it, so it seemend pointless. But the stupid chest plate just pivoted one way or the other on my chest.

I have a Dainese Wave now, which fits better, but not ideally, for the chest plate, and I LOVE the shoulder protection (and the velcro on the kidney belt actually sticks).

Among my other complaints with the Azonic - the shoulder protection was so little it didn't really cover much and shifted around on top of it because the connector straps all broke.

Anyway, looking forward to seeing the new women's armor in shops!


----------



## VT Mtbkr (Jan 19, 2004)

YEAH!!! Thanks for getting all the information Connie. I bought the 661 armour SP1 in a small(didn't have any money for the nice stuff) and it fits like crap. Shoulders are too big, arms are too long, etc, etc but it's all I could afford and it got me started. I'll probably get the women's version since it is much more affordable then the dainese. And I'm happy to see that the arms are detachable, since I was looking at getting elbow protection for urban rides anyway. 

So now which should I order...small or medium? Got any guesses ladies? 5'4, 140 lbs C chest.


----------



## painter (Aug 4, 2004)

My girlfriend is short and curvy, and found that the Dainese with the hard chest plates didn't fit her at all well.

She ended up going with a Beastgear jacket, and making a few modifications to ensure that it didn't slide up on her. Pic here. Scroll down to find it.

The soft chest padding would seem to be a better choice if you have larger breasts.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

I just picked up a set of the Rockgardn women's body armor:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=239894


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

hardly. It has nothing to do with "mattering". It has to do with the bike industry not being a charity. 

Think about it - how many women have bikes? 
How many women ride for real?
How many of those women ride technical terrain that justifies chest armor?
How many of those women will actually spring for the chest armor?
Now, how many of the women remaining fit each possible size?

The companies have to make a profit, and picking the most common size is going to help them to do that. I know that that is a bummer for people that don't fit those parameters, but we also have to appreciate each company that makes the foray into women's equipment, period. It was only 12ish years ago that I was DELIGHTED to receive one of the first Terry saddles. That saddle led to a number of companies making women's saddles - hopefully this will be a similar process.

Cheers,
C


----------



## Jewell of D(enial) (Apr 25, 2005)

chuky said:


> I just picked up a set of the Rockgardn women's body armor:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=239894


Awesome gear. Looks like SLC is having some effect (if I spelled that wrong, I'm sure someone will let me know)! I guess I thought you ride like SS rigid bikes? Are you hucking those? Are you in the market for another rig? Or have you allready got one? Pictures? Cool. How's the riding in SLC now, anyway? Snow? Or not yet? My husb and I are thinking about moving to the area next year.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I don't know if any of you are divers, but a recent issue of SCUBA had a great article in it. It was written by a woman who owns a company that makes dry and wet suits, and it was the perfect explanation of the parameters that surround issues of designing for the wide range of women's bodies out there, and why it's so hard to do.

~formica


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Would love to see that, could you point me in the right direction? I googled SCUBA, and realized that there were several magazines that fit that description.

Thanks in advance, 
C


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

*The SLC effect...*

JMH and I ride just about every kind of bike - I had my Kona in SoCal, as well as the rigid SS, etc. We are riding mtn bikes more here than we did in SoCal, though.

SLC sucks. You will hate it. Don't move here. ;-) I can't stand it when 50 women show up for a Tuesday night ride, and I really don't like having Deer Valley and trails like this in my backyard:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=217962

Also, the desert is too close, and the people are too friendly and mellow. Don't even get me started on having to pay less for groceries...

PM me if you want to know more of the horrible features of SLC.

Cheers,
C


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

chuky said:


> Would love to see that, could you point me in the right direction? I googled SCUBA, and realized that there were several magazines that fit that description.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> C


Scuba Diving, Oct 06, Women's Gear issue. I think it was an editorial or sidebar article.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Mark from Rockgardn has posted a very interesting reply about the fit theories behind the design of Lady Flak jacket in this thread on the DH forum:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=239893

He goes by CatDaddy, reply #27 on the thread.

I hope that all the women who have ever been curious about women's products, marketing and fit are paying attention to this thread and the one on the DH board. It highlights the amount of time and effort that go into product development. It isn't just a quick thing or small investment to make a WS product.

I believe that small companies making an intelligent effort to develop women's equipment should be lauded for taking the risk in an often unproven market. Sure, it may pay dividends in the long run, but they still have to make that leap in the beginning.


----------

